# African Dwarf Frogs...:help:



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

i was thinking of getting a few ADF'S but was wondering does the tank need to be heated? one of my friends has 3 of the frogs in a 5 gallon unheated tank,but i have also read they need tropical temperatures.my friends froggies are doing well and are about 1 year old.he feeds them frozen bloodworms and other live creatures.they seem healthy and happy.does it really matter what the temperatur is in their tank or is it a matter of choice.please tell me your opion and any other information you might think if useful to help me.i dont really know much about these dwarf frogs apart from what i've read from different websites.:???: 
thanks
bettaboy691


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi,

I kept ADFs in a unheated bowl for years and they did fantastic.

They will eat flakes, frog pellets, and small live food. They are quite interesting and when I had one male and one female they kinda did the, you know what. One of mine lived for four years, and one lived to be five which I heard is the max age.

Hope this helps!

Cory Lover


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

They are fine in unheated tanks.


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

thanks for your help, i think i will get a couple of the little guys.i'll let you know how they get on if you want


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

some have actually live past 15 years ive heard


----------

